# Help with the code (1)



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

What's the question?


----------



## wdingman (Jan 28, 2018)

The image didn't upload or something and I'm not sure how to get it to. Can someone help me figure out how to post the image?


----------



## wdingman (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe here:


----------



## wdingman (Jan 28, 2018)

The link is getting stripped from my message. I do not know why.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

NEC is not my code, but when I hear Quadplex, I wouldn't think 10' clearance not is sufficient.

But as CoolWill said ... What's the question ??


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

wdingman said:


> The link is getting stripped from my message. I do not know why.


You don't have enough posts yet. It helps keep spammers away.


----------

